# Kostenloses eBook: Die Schule der Schwarzweißfotografie



## Nico Graichen (30. November 2011)

Hallo Fotografen, Fotografie-Interessierte, Jäger und Sammler

Auf FOTOGRAFR habt ihr für einen begrenzten Zeitraum die Möglichkeit, das eBook "Die Schule der Schwarzweißfotografie" kostenlos herunterzuladen.

Bei Interesse einfachen nachstehendem Link folgen. Den Link zum Download findet ihr am Ende des Blog-Artikels.
http://www.fotografr.de/8657/kostenloses-ebook-die-schule-der-schwarzweissfotografie-bildgestaltung/


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2011)

273 Seiten sind etwas viel um "mal eben schnell" alles durchzulesen. 
Aber bei dem was ich beim überfliegen so gelesen habe, scheint das Buch wirklich interessant zu sein.
Wenn es mir die Zeit erlaubt, werde ich es mir auf jeden Fall nochmal zur Brust nehmen.
Eine schöne Bettlektüre hast Du da rausgepickt.


----------

